
BART Says Their Oakland Airport Connector Is Losing Money Because of Uber, Lyft - SQL2219
http://sfist.com/2017/03/08/bart_says_their_oakland_airport_con.php
======
olliej
It also cost more than $6 for a single one way link. Why on earth would you
ever take it when even an ordinary taxi is cheaper?

~~~
ncr100
"why on earth"

Safety vs Cost. Scheduled lightrail vs Traffic.

~~~
olliej
Ah schedules. I assume you don't use Bart regularly? ;)

